# Firefox Fenster verschwunden



## Grüner Schami (29. August 2009)

Hallo Leute (schon mein 2ter Beitrag den ich machen muss -.-)

Wenn ich Firefox ganz normal öffne dann seh ich das Fenster nicht mehr, hab alles probiert, minimieren, maxiemiren, firefox deinstalliert und neu gesaugt, pc neu gestartet -.-
Wie bekomm ich das hin das das Fenster wieder da ist? Unten in der Leiste sieht man den Firefox Prozess noch aber wenn ich halt draufklicke nicht#
Internet Explorer funzt ganz normal

Edit: alt enter geht auch net -.-


----------



## Voldemôrd (29. August 2009)

was für ein fenster meinst du?
meinst du das unten die task leiste weg ist und oben die adresseingabe ? des kommt mit einem beherzten druck auf F11 wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüner Schami (29. August 2009)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> was für ein fenster meinst du?
> meinst du das unten die task leiste weg ist und oben die adresseingabe ? des kommt mit einem beherzten druck auf F11 wieder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ne das komplette Fenster is net da, nur unten in der taskleiste is das kästchen normal, wenn ich draufklicke dann würd das browserfenster ja aufgehen, tuts aber net, sieht aus als obs nach rechts verschwindet.
Aber WENN es auserhalb des bildschirm wäre dann könnt ich ja mit alt + enter das vergrößern... geht aber nicht. wenn ich auf der taskleiste rechtsklick mache und auf maxiemiren gehe bringt das auch nix


----------



## Grüner Schami (29. August 2009)

Okay frag mich nicht wie aber ich habs wieder hinbekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gude nacht


----------



## Voldemôrd (29. August 2009)

Alt+ Enter funktioniert bei firefox auch gar nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (29. August 2009)

Wenns bei mir so ist hängt der Computer meistens ein bissl. Dann drück ich die Windowstaste und sehe dann meistens wieder des Symbol in der Taskleiste.
Vllt. stecken auch die Illuminatis dahinter! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

